# XD(m) sights?



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

can anyone with a xd and a xd(m) and a a set of calipers tell me whether or not the sights for the new M's use the same cuts?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

They are the same, people have been putting TruGlo TFOs for the regular XD on the "M" since it came out, there's _another_ forum that's full of them.

Heinie also lists both as being the same.

:smt1099


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks. The TFO are what i want when i get enough saved for my M


----------

